# Scrape or scrap (the pot)?



## NancyNGA (Oct 2, 2016)

This should probably be in the humor section, but...layful:

I tried to cook fudge and completely forgot about it on the stove. The only ingredients were milk, sugar and cocoa.   There is now a crust on the bottom of the saucepan that is apparently impenetrable.  The only thing I haven't tried yet is a chisel and hammer.







Any suggestions?  Dynamite? 

This is a Revere Ware saucepan, and while it's seen better days, it's still better than the new ones, according to reviews.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm a fan of the older Revereware pots too, so I'd try to clean it. There are loads of articles out there about how to clean off burnt-on gunk. Me, I'm a big fan of soaking overnight after boiling water with vinegar and then a healthy dose of my go-to Mrs. Meyers dish detergent. Good luck. Going to post an after photo if you decide to clean it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd scrape.  It might take awhile, but soaking in hot water and dish soap, scraping a little more, soaking again for awhile, etc.  should get the pot clean.  Looks like too good of a pot to throw out.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, scrape and soak,scrape and soak. It will be worth it. If you get rid of it you won't find a pot like it. The quality isn't there anymore.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you all!!!!

Clearly this stuff cannot be dissolved.  I even tried acetone earlier, BUT...  

VINEGAR did the trick! I boiled it in vinegar and all but a little 2 inch piece in the middle popped right off. I had already tried boiling in water, so it was the vinegar.

Then, AND THIS COULD JUST BE A COINCIDENCE, but I decided to try spraying it with WD-40, and the last piece just popped off.   Wish I had tried WD-40 from the beginning, just to see if it would have worked.

Keep in mind this is a very old pan, possibly 40 years old, so it had some stains to begin with, but here is the after picture.  It is smooth inside now, just stained black in some places.






I do notice one little pitted spot, so it's days may be numbered.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2016)

Next time you have burnt "gunk" on your pans or Pyrex casseroles try slipping them into a plastic bag with a 1/2 cup of ammonia, seal the bag and let it sit for 24 hours, wash, rinse, and repeat if needed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2016)

That turned out great. Just don't make any more fudge,your pot will thank you for it. lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 2, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That turned out great. Just don't make any more fudge,your pot will thank you for it. lol


Ruth, I can (and have) burnt just about everything at one time or another.  Hard boiled eggs has been the most frequent, followed by frozen vegetables.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Ruth, I can (and have) burnt just about everything at one time or another.  Hard boiled eggs has been the most frequent, followed by frozen vegetables.


Yes Nancy, I guess we all have at one time or another. You definitely are not alone. lol


----------



## Carla (Oct 2, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> Clearly this stuff cannot be dissolved.  I even tried acetone earlier, BUT...
> 
> ...



Nancy, you did an excellent job. I was just wondering, sometime the acid from cooking tomatoes makes the inside of a pot shiny, maybe that would remove some of the darker spots? It doesn't look too bad though considering what you started with.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2016)

:lol: I'm forever burning things in saucepans.

My response is to exile the pot to the garden while I think about what to do with it.
Two weeks exposed to the elements is usually enough for nature to start the process of breaking down the organic matter.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> My response is to exile the pot to the garden while I think about what to do with it.
> Two weeks exposed to the elements is usually enough for nature to start the process of breaking down the organic matter.



Now that sounds like a plan. :lol: 

 I've been exiling mine to the corner of the kitchen, but that never seems to accomplish anything.   I'll try your technique next time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks good Nancy!  I was going to suggest sprinkling the bottom with a heavy layer of Ajax or Comet before soaking, that's also worked for me with burned on foods.  When you mentioned WD40, it reminded me of something that Time the Toolman Taylor would do on that TV show, Home Improvement. layful:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 4, 2016)

In a situation like that, I throw it in the dishwasher hoping the problem will be solved.   Usually it's not.


----------



## myfeethurt (Oct 6, 2016)

the Simcoe fall fair is on this week.They have great fudge-i will pick up some for you,but if you don't come and get it in a couple of days---I WILL EAT IT ----HA


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2016)

:lol:

Thank you myfeethurt!  I won't be able to make it all the way to Canada.  Do you feel sorry for me?


----------



## myfeethurt (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes i do feel sorry for you nancy.AND I GET TO EAT ALL THE FUDGE layful: HA


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 12, 2016)

Nancy, they have some good fudge in the bakery section at Publix's and Kroger! LOL  I'm just saying..................


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2016)

OK guys.  Here's a picture of a piece I made in 2010, with black walnuts.    Eat your hearts out!  :grin:


----------



## myfeethurt (Oct 13, 2016)

6 years old hmmmmm---think ill eat the 4 i got at the fair thank you very much.


----------

